# Advice



## MJS94 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,
I am a Theatrical Design and Technology Major and I have a simple question for you:
I am primarily a lighting guy.
What is the number one thing that you would offer up for advice?

Thanks!
-Mike


----------



## Footer (Feb 22, 2013)

Don't graduate with student loans.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 22, 2013)

Footer said:


> Don't graduate with student loans.



That would certainly be in my top three!

*Be a sponge, soaking up whatever _rational_ advice your fellow co-workers, stagehands, mentors and students offer. The most skilled master of any craft got that way by listening and continuing to listen.


----------



## josh88 (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree on no debt being in the top three. I'd also say take any side jobs you can even if they don't pay anything or much. While in college I worked in our shop, did mainstage designs, took classes and was doing lighting designs for some local high schools and restarted a theatre program at an inner city school. All of this is experience you can use to teach yourself new tricks, looks good and fleshes out a resume with examples outside of your personal education, and gives you a variety of experiences.

The counter point however is dont burn yourself out. don't take work during exam weeks and work yourself raw that your classwork slips


----------



## BanditRO (Feb 22, 2013)

Be willing to sweep the floor if it needs sweeping, swing a hammer if it needs swinging and know your knots. A willing participant is always better to work with than a prima donna.

And follow the advice above!!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 22, 2013)

Anticipate industry trends. If you look through industry magazines and see what the newest and greatest gadgets are, you will need to be able to discern which will take off and which won't. It is better to be on the cutting edge than playing catch-up.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 23, 2013)

MJS94 said:


> ... What is the number one thing that you would offer up for advice?



From Getting a Job in the Industry - ControlBooth :

> If you can imagine yourself being happy doing anything other than live entertainment, do that instead.



A corollary:
Don't put all your eggs in one basket. Have a backup plan. Minor in business, accounting, history, etc., something as far removed from theatre as possible.

When I was starting college, my father wanted me become an actuary.* I thought it sounded like the most boring field possible. Now, I kinda wish I'd looked into it; it actually sounds interesting to me. (I told my parents I was majoring in English, knowing full well I was a declared theatre major.)

*From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actuary :

> The profession has consistently ranked as one of the most desirable in various studies over the years.


----------



## MJS94 (Feb 23, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> From Getting a Job in the Industry - ControlBooth :
> 
> 
> A corollary:
> ...




I am also majoring in Business Administration. It is the way my mind works.
Which in this industry could help as well.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 23, 2013)

Read Getting a Job in the industry several times.

With the industry moving to ethernet based control, skills in computer networking will be useful to any lighting person... and a great backup career if you can't find enough work to eat in theater. 

If you want to do design work you need some knowledge of art, and art history. 

While in college get as much experience doing as many other tech theater disciplines as possible. A guy with good lighting skills is not as useful as a Lighting guy, who can run sound, paint a set, and sew a little. This can be very helpful to you getting work initially. It also improves your overall design unity. It's easy to just focus on what would look cool lighting wise and not consider how the costumes and backdrops will look in that color of light. 

Do as much work as possible outside of school. Your summers should be spent working anywhere and everywhere you can find a gig.


----------



## MJS94 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## JChenault (Feb 27, 2013)

I you want to work professionally learn how to network and be friendly. Never forget anyone's name. This may mean taking notes of who you meet and what they are doing.


----------



## josh88 (Feb 27, 2013)

That's a great one. Never burn a bridge. Our world is small enough that it could come back to bit you at some point. And many times jobs come through friends of friends, so even if you hate some one, plaster on a smile and get through it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Footer (Apr 23, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> From Getting a Job in the Industry - ControlBooth :
> 
> 
> A corollary:
> ...


This is for you Derek...

Worst job of 2013: Newspaper reporter tops lumberjack, soldier in CareerCast survey.

Replace actor with "job in entertainment", and this pretty much hits is spot on. Keep in mind besides the reporter and the actor, all the other jobs have a high risk of being put in a box at the end of the day.


----------



## ryanswiftjoyner (Apr 30, 2013)

I feel like this thread has pretty well covered the bulk of things you should know. I'll just add that I have noticed that if you are passionate about something, whether that is theatre or not, whatever it is, explore it. More knowledge is never a bad thing and I have found many times that I will explore an interest without having any idea of what it might be useful for or how it could improve my life down the line, and yet somehow it does.


----------

